# Desperately seeking owners manual



## Rex hall (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi everybody, I am brand new to the forum. I just bought an RV yesterday and the owners manual was missing. It’s a 1997 Rexhall aerbus series M-S529. If anybody has a suggestion where to find an owners manual it would be greatly appreciated! Have an awesome day everybody


----------

